# Pleiades Saturne Cigar Review - I've had Worse?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had worse, yeah really I have! Like certain cigars from "Free Cuba" or "Don Elias". To be fair this was the rebanded overuns. They were avert...

Read the full review here: Pleiades Saturne Cigar Review - I've had Worse?


----------

